# Taking apart these X-53 pedals.



## MaxGlide (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm usually pretty good at figuring these kinda things out but can anyone tell me how to take apart these pedals? 

Thanks.... Wayne


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 22, 2010)

I've taken them apart before (they're like AMF pedals), you have to straighten the 'tabs' on the ends. I used a vise grips (or any pliers) to straighten them, the inner shaft, bearings and end plate will then come off - screws hold the plastic parts on. To put them together just bend the tabs back like they were originally.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 22, 2010)

That's great! I thought it had to be something like that but didn't want to wreck something by trial and error!

Thanks Halfatruck for the tip!!

Wayne


----------

